# Opininons on a New Holland LS170



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

I am looking at a 2001 ls 170. Is there anything I should specifically look for? It has 1700 hours on it. What price should I consider reasonable for this machine with those hours if no major flaws? Thanks for any input.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have an 01 ls 160 ( same as 170 but no turbo ) and I really like it. I am not sure of any specific problems to look for just the usual.Check for leaks , cracked welds, any sighs of major abuse. If you know the maintinance history that would be nice too. As far as price goes it can vary from region to region. Here in michigan I would expect to see a machine like that go for $ 10,000 to 14,000 depending on overall condition and options. That machine new was right around $ 20,000 and, depending on options even more. Good luck ,you will be happy with a new holland. I love the vertical lift and low wide stance!!!


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

at 14k that is a heck of a great price.

i think the new pirce is closer to 30k, but please prove me wrong.

good machine, a little light. ls 180 a lot bigger. 

2 speed is nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow, no comments from Bobcat S160 yet?


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;383869 said:


> Wow, no comments from Bobcat S160 yet?


HAHAHAHA, I was thinking the same thing 

On a more serious note, The New Hollands are solid machines, good luck with the purchase!

-Mike


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

CHPL;382558 said:


> I am looking at a 2001 ls 170. Is there anything I should specifically look for? It has 1700 hours on it. What price should I consider reasonable for this machine with those hours if no major flaws? Thanks for any input.


If you are going to use it alot i would get a new one. That way you have a warrany if anything breaks. I was looking and found a 2005 ls170 with the Hi-flow, inclosed cab with heat, suspension seat, and block heater and with only 85 hours on it for $21,900.

And another one it is a 2005 ls170 with 227 hours, cab with heat, stereo, 72'' bucket, pallet forks for $21,500. I think this is a heck of a good deal don't you?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

If your still looking at a 170 you might want to take a look at the new L175. I know you would have to spend more and buy new but it is kind of the best of both worlds. Same size as 160/170 but with a 60hp turbo and a 2000lb. capacity. The new 175 is only small NH. skid that offers a two speed trans. It is based off of the new C175 compact tracked loader. I was at the mgia show( michigan green industry association) last week checking out the new machine. I am thinking of trading up from my 160. They told me the L175 was $25,000. Add 2k for a 2speed and 2,500 for heat and cab. This machine is what I am looking for but by the time I get a 2 speed and a wider set of mclaren tracks( L175 comes w/12" tires ) I can buy the C175. It comes w/2 speed standard. and a 2,200 lb.cap. The C175 is just over 30k, but they have introductory finance offers on the tracked machine only.Only problem is I would be stuck w/tracks all winter long! Tracks are great in the summer but I'm not sold on winter use!

I know this topic is about the LS170 but the 180 was brought up. The 175 is down 200lbs. on capacity from the 180, but the machine weighs 900lbs.less. The 180 makes three more hp. but has no turbo. Just another thing to think about !!! I guess NH. is starting to offer too many options!!! Whats next 165? Again good luck with your search !!!


----------

